# 2 Din Radio Size Issues 2003 Jetta



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's my problem I purchused a FH-P8000BT (double din) for my 2003 Volkswagen Jetta and was told it would be a direct fit being as though the stock HU I took out was also a 2 din. However it is absolutely clear that the deck I purchused is too small. It didn't come with a radio cage/trim kit/sleeve. I called a bunch of places who assure me it's a direct fit and they probably think I'm nuts. Some of the answers I got were that I don't need a trim kit or they tell me no such trim kit exists. I'll let the pictures do the talking... I've seen a AVH-P4000DVD in a Jetta with a trim kit and I am assuming that the dimesions are similar so I was thinking maybe I could just purchuse the trim kit for that one and modify it but I really have no idea! ANY HELP would be much appreciated! Thoughts or ideas on how I can get this to fit and look good would be awsome!


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: 2 Din Radio Size Issues 2003 Jetta (Vettes, Volvos and VWs)*

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Try calling Enfig and seeing what they suggest


----------



## Naplesr32fl (May 3, 2007)

I think you need to get the pioneer cage to hold the new HU. Enfig has'em on backorder I think ....call them.


----------



## jcaadams (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (Naplesr32fl)*

I'm about to purchase the same Pioneer unit for my 03 Gti and all the fitting guides online inclduing Pioneer.com are listing it as not fitting...I'd be interested if you get this to fit...Also, how much did you pay for it?


----------



## jcaadams (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (jcaadams)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4333550
Hmmmm...I wonder if that is the same size as the p8000bt?


----------



## Probot (Jan 24, 2008)

im going through the same issue as well. back before i owned my 03 jetta i had the eclipse avn6610 in my civic and was bummed when i found that there was no immediate kit available for the jetta. but now its been a year and the headunit i paid a ton of money for has been sitting and im hoping to find a kit for it as well...so yea, if anyone can help out that'd be great.
i dont know too much about vw's but i found a site that has double din kits for 05 Jettas..is there a substantial difference between the 03 and 05??
http://www.autotoys.com/x/prod...=8411

that pioneer kit looks like it should work. my eclipse unit looks to be the same size as that pioneer unit shown above. guess just going to have to call and see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Probot at 8:23 AM 5-4-2009_


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (jcaadams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jcaadams* »_I'm about to purchase the same Pioneer unit for my 03 Gti and all the fitting guides online inclduing Pioneer.com are listing it as not fitting...I'd be interested if you get this to fit...Also, how much did you pay for it?

I paid 280 Canadian for mine on a boxing day special the MSRP at the time was $369.99 and has since gone up to $449.99... quite the price increase still stumped on what to do! Anyone think this will work http://www.pioneerelectronics....VA133


----------



## EdsASuffix (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (Vettes, Volvos and VWs)*

That's the kit you need, I bought one today at the local Car Stereo store for way less than that. Installed the HU tonight, and it works like a charm. Check Pioneers dealer locator and call around and see if anyone has one in stock.


----------



## Jettas19902005 (Feb 7, 2006)

Pioneer ADT-VA133 Double-DIN Installation Kit


----------

